# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Рекомендуемые антивирусы

## Geser

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=122376

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## batment

А на Касперского 9го нет ссылки на пробную версию?  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

ftp://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/d....0.0.459ru.exe
ftp://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/d....0.0.459ru.exe

----------


## Йцукен245

Раз уж написали про Dr.WEB CureIt, то вот бесплатный сканер от Касперского:
Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool
Программа "использует эффективные алгоритмы обнаружения вредоносных программ из арсенала Антивируса Касперского и AVZ."

----------


## Vectrik

Use ESET's Online Antivirus Scan and Make Sure Your System Is Clean

----------


## goutsoullac

Почему-то ссылка на Dr.WEB CureIt! выдает, что сервер не найден.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Почему-то ссылка на Dr.WEB CureIt! выдает, что сервер не найден.


У меня работает ссылка. Может проверьте ПК на наличие зловредов?

----------


## goutsoullac

Собственно сам сайт открывается, а закачку не дает произвести

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Только что скачал без проблем

----------


## valho

Вот те на  :Sad:  Авира выдаёт вот такое



> *Warning*
> In order not to compromise your security, this page will not be accessed.
> Requested URL: download.bitdefender.com/windows/installer/en/bitdefender_free.exe
> Category/categories:Malware


 :Smiley:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

У меня Avira Premium Suite v.9 Rus никаких проблем при скачивании и установки BitDefender Free Edition.

----------


## senyak

У меня Премиум английская - ссылка блокируется. Сейчас им отправлю, в понедельник исправят

----------


## goutsoullac

Может потому не дает загрузить, что это exe-файлы? С другого также ехе-файл не давало загрузить, а вот архивы - получалось.

----------


## senyak

Я не знаю почему не дает, но это ложное срабатывание и оно должно быть исправлено

----------


## ak_

По приведённой выше ссылке 


> download.bitdefender.com/windows/installer/en/bitdefender_free.exe


 без проблем скачивается экзешник. Avira Premium 9 Rus.

----------


## pig

> Собственно сам сайт открывается, а закачку не дает произвести


Включите пассивный режим FTP.

----------


## goutsoullac

Как?

----------


## pig

Встречный вопрос: а чем качаете?

----------


## goutsoullac

Да ничем. Кликаю мышкой - скачать (ИнтЕксплорер :Cool:

----------


## Vneo

> *Бесплатные продукты*
> 
> 
> *Avira AntiVir PE* - Скачать (Англоязычный интерфейс)
> 
> 
> *BitDefender 10 Free Edition* - Скачать *Только сканер, без активной защиты* (Англоязычный интерфейс)
> 
> 
> *Dr.WEB CureIt!* - Скачать *Только сканер, без активной защиты* (автоматически определяет язык используемой операционной системы. Нет автоматического обновления.)


 Предлагаю добавить в вводное сообщение ссылки на бесплатные AVG Free  и Avast HE. Эти бесплатные продукты достойны быть представлены в первом сообщении этой темы.

----------


## senyak

> По приведённой выше ссылке  без проблем скачивается экзешник. Avira Premium 9 Rus.


Может, это только на английских версиях...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

Пришел ответ



> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> Thank you for your recent inquiry.
> 
> The AntiVir detection on the URL
> http://download.bitdefender.com/wind...ender_free.exe
> is a false positive.
> We have disabled the detection, so with one of our next updates, the URL
> won't be blocked anymore.
> Thank you for your assistance.

----------


## novomin

Ребята, а никто не использовал Remove IT?

----------


## valho

> Ребята, а никто не использовал Remove IT?


Попробовал, нашёл у меня - 
rpcapd.exe - winpcap remote capture daemon
TBTMonUI.dll - Toshiba Bluetooth Controller
zmbv.dll - Zip Motion-Block Video
Продукт смахивает на rogue, только вроде денег не требует за удаление, так же на сайте имеются ссылы на brothersoft.com не очень приятный из за предупреждений антивирусов о шпионских программах
http://safeweb.norton.com/report/sho...rothersoft.com
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/brothersoft.com
А вобще там весёленькие шпиончики, некоторые проги помимо того ещё и вирусом.induc заражены сами  :Cheesy:

----------


## zemlyanskik

Вечер добрый.Сейчас в журналах идёт реклама Safe`n`Sec 2009 Deluxe-что это стоющая программа?Можно её совместно с Dr.Web 4.44 поставить?

----------


## Black Angel

Желательно обновить Dr.Web 4.44 на Dr.Web 5.0 Переход при действующем ключе с 4.44 на 5.0 бесплатен.

----------


## senyak

*zemlyanskik* - думаю, да. Гляньте на сайте программы. А вот что-то о ней сказать - не могу, не ставил

----------


## HighMan

Простите, а Avast уже совсем не котируется?
NOD32 меня разочаровал страшно! В прошлом году я его (лицензионный) поменял на avast и был счастлив.
Сейчас, как посмотрю, NOD32 на 3м месте! Об Avast, вообще речи не идет...

----------


## PavelP

Места- это очень условная весч, т.к. оно (место) определяется простым синтетическим тестом на очень ограниченном кол-ве компьютеров.

----------


## Teron

тесты - вообще вещь очень субъективная, я еще не встречал ни одного хорошего теста, который бы полностью отражал реальное положение дел. Приходится самостоятельно проверять антивиры. Последнее время мне очень нравится Панда, на удивление быстро и хорошо ловит

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Простите, а Avast уже совсем не котируется?
> NOD32 меня разочаровал страшно! В прошлом году я его (лицензионный) поменял на avast и был счастлив.
> Сейчас, как посмотрю, NOD32 на 3м месте! Об Avast, вообще речи не идет...


Вы не гонИтесь за продуктами, занявшими какие-то места в рейтингах и т.п. Вам лично AVAST пришелся по вкусу - значит пользуйтесь им, но не забывайте и о том, что защита не ограничивается только установкой антивируса.

----------


## Во имя Винды,Ворда

вы забыли про avast! 4.8 Home он тоже бесплатный

----------


## Гриша

> вы забыли про avast! 4.8 Home он тоже бесплатный


Актуальна 5 версия.

----------


## Во имя Винды,Ворда

пятая еще сырая.А аваст4.8 у меня 5 лет.И даже ни крякнулся ни разу.А пятая версия у многих стоит по1,5 месяца.Черт знает что с ней будет.

----------


## jh7

Вопрос  - в этой теме и слова нет о Symantec - он вообще не котируется как антивирус в данном форуме? 
Правда интересно, что можете сказать о  Symantec EP ??

----------


## PavelP

Symantec - одна из лучших, старых и авторитетных компаний, производителей антималвари. Антивирус всегда на высоте!

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

У Symantec хороший продукт, только вот, т.к. давно не пользовался, не подскажете, насколько часто обновляются у них сейчас базы сигнатур? Я отказался от Symantec именно по причине неоперативного реагирования этого вендора на новые угрозы.

----------


## shats

Вот тут есть статистика, насколько она достоверна сказать не могу:
http://www.av-test.org/numbers.php

----------


## jh7

Мда... Я тоже думала что Симантек один их лучших. Стоит у меня в сочетании с Аутпост Фаервол.
Обновление ежедн. на автомате. 

А новые вирусы за последние пол года на себе  - все перепробовала! Чего уж только не нахваталась... Странно это как то, чесслово  :Shocked:

----------


## amcenter

> Мда... Я тоже думала что Симантек один их лучших. Стоит у меня в сочетании с Аутпост Фаервол.
> Обновление ежедн. на автомате. 
> 
> А новые вирусы за последние пол года на себе  - все перепробовала! Чего уж только не нахваталась... Странно это как то, чесслово


Ну это еще что! До того как пересесть окончательно на виртуалку, пользовался антивирусом Нод и комодо файерволом, мой один знакомый товарищ то же в такой комбинации. За два года у меня никаких проблем не было даже при частом посещении "злачных" мест интернета. А вот у него за это время минимум три проблемы с вирусами возникли (учитывая его навыки в силовых единоборствах все вирусы были  успешно ликвидированы самостоятельно в рукопашной схватке  :Cheesy:  )... Так что думаю вопрос не в антивирусах а в соблюдении пользователем техники безопасного с...  :Cheesy:  посещения интернета и работы с флэшками...

----------


## PavelP

Symantec самый часто обновляемый антивирус... за неделю 1910 обновлений! 1 обновление каждые 5 минут...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

У меня стоял Norton 2009, сильно грузил систему и конфликтовал вплоть до синего экрана.А так защитник неплохой и с обновлениями задержек не наблюдалось.
А как с линейкой 2010?Те же проблемы?

----------


## senyak

Это мы у Вас должны спросить. Те же проблемы с 2010?
У многих проблем нет таких (даже у всех, кого знаю)

----------


## Rabotnicheg

В "Тестировании антивирусов" (независимом тесте проводимом проектом virusinfo.info)  NortonAV всю дорогу пасет задних, несмотря на свои сверх-частые обновления.

----------


## Айова

Бывает сканер AVZ пишет "перехватчик не определен", в справке этого антивируса не наша, что это значит и что с этим делать

----------


## PavelP

После многих тестов остановил выбор на антивирусных продуктах компании GData.

----------


## senyak

Не плохой выбор  :Smiley:  Сам его пробовал

----------


## amcenter

А можно еще добавить и неплохой двухъядерник TrustPort!

----------


## senyak

Чьи движки?

----------


## amcenter

> Чьи движки?


У TrustPort AVG и BitDefender, для серьезных корпоративов могут дополнительно добавить третий движок Dr.Web.

----------


## senyak

Если продукт грамотно сделан, как G-Data - должен не плохим быть

----------


## orisline492

Предпочитаю K7 Antivirus. Все таки Япония лидер высокотехнологичного оборудования, а этот антивирус является №1 внутри страны. Проблем с вирусами нет совсем.

----------


## senyak

*orisline492*, у него есть какой-то хипс или просто сигнатурный детект? Если второе, то не внушает доверия

----------


## rpc

Поставил П-Data total care 2011, интересно стало. Всё ясно и понятно хоть и на аглицком. Не понятно только одно, антивир не может провести проверку системы. Последний раз проверка длилась сутки. Процентов 98 с трудом проходит и упирается в какой-нибудь файл, запускал проверку дважды, оба раза файлы были разные. Ну и загрузка системы 100%. Интерфейс фаервола -- 2 капли воды Авира, только с какими-то прибабахами в работе. Ни с того ни с сего заблокировался сайт, другие в это время были доступны. Спустя какое-то время сам же и разблокировался. Самое обидное, что никаих оповещений со стороны этой чудо--стенки и близко не было. Посмотрел лог, никаких упоминаний о проблемах  нет. Чудеса. Для сранения, в G-Data antivir 2010 проблем с антивирусной проверкой не было никаких. ОС -- wind7.

----------


## Damien

странно, что до сих пор не упомянут - Microsoft Security Essentials

бесплатный для дома и с единственным требованием - windows должен быть легальным.
Для пользователя, который соблюдает правила безопасной работы, этот антивирус вполне подходит как дополнительная мера защиты. Не показывает никаких лишних банеров, в отличие от некоторых бесплатных антивирусов, не навязывает купить PRO версий. Из разряда: установил - и забыл.

----------


## psi-x

> странно, что до сих пор не упомянут - Microsoft Security Essentials
> 
> бесплатный для дома и с единственным требованием - *windows должен быть легальным.*


это типа мелочь? разве у кого-то сейчас есть легальный? По-моему все качают пиратские сборки. Легальный наверно 100500 денег стоит, не?

----------


## OSSP2008

> разве у кого-то сейчас есть легальный?


есть




> По-моему все качают пиратские сборки.


это только по вашему




> Легальный наверно 100500 денег стоит, не?


можно и бесплатно получить  :Cheesy:

----------


## Alexey P.

Много народу покупает компьютеры с предустановленной Windows.
Вполне себе легальной.

----------


## psi-x

оО где скачать легальную и бесплатную?

----------


## OSSP2008

> оО где скачать легальную и бесплатную?


если вы студент, то http://www.microsoft.com/rus/student/

----------


## psi-x

не, я не студент, но на сайте http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/ проверка показала что у меня подлинная версия виндовс))) пираты нынче жирные пошли значит, кто бы мог подумать :/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## hebi

полазил по форуму возник 1 вопрос почему нет ничего про антивирусы McAfee,да и в этой теме что то не нашел рекомендации на них. 
PS настолько плохие антивирусы, или не особо распространенные,или имеется другая причина?

----------


## antanta

*hebi*, точно, незаслуженно забыли. И позвать Криса Касперского!  :Cheesy: 
Кое-кто даже говорил, что в СШП это чуть ли не еденственный продукт, сертифицированный для потребления в армии и прочих гос-спец-супер-учреждениях. Брешут, наверное.

----------


## jerkol

А vcba32? Как? 
*КСТАТИ*
Я проводил сравнение по результатам тестов http://www.antimalware.ru.
Брал тесты
повтор не брал, из них только новый, проактивка-2 последних. За платину-5 баллов, золото-4, серебро-3, бронза-2, провал-1, т.к антивирусы участвовали не во всех тестах, вычислял средний балл.И так 
место----название---средний балл
1-kaspersky-3.68
2-avast!-3.27
3-Dr.WEB-2.86
4-avira-2.82
5-Check point(ZoneAlarm)-2.75
6-AVG-2.55
7-Symantec-GDATA-2.5
8-BitDefender-F-secure-2.41
9-Comodo-2.34
10-Agnitum-2.33
11-Microsoft-2.25
12-Eset-2.18
13-sophos-2.14
14-Trend Micro-2.11
15-Pana Security-2.09
16-VirusBlokAda-2.05
*17-McAfee-1.73*
Я думаю, что лучше всех ловят вирусов агнитум и касперский.

----------


## Alexey P.

> *КСТАТИ*
> Я проводил сравнение по результатам тестов http://www.antimalware.ru.
> ...
> Я думаю, что лучше всех ловят вирусов агнитум и касперский.


 Так напомнило анекдот про секретаршу, которая скромно похвалилась: "Я печатаю 1500 знаков в минуту". И тихо в сторону: "Такая фигня получается"

----------


## jerkol

> Так напомнило анекдот про секретаршу, которая скромно похвалилась: "Я печатаю 1500 знаков в минуту". И тихо в сторону: "Такая фигня получается"


Теперь думаю, что не каспер, а агнитум. Причем здесь этот аникдот?

----------


## psi-x

Кто-то раздуплял этот Microsoft Security Essentials? В принципе не плохой как для первой версии, но не хватает эвристики и фаервола. Может подскажите как-то возможно его базы переносить на другой комп, чтоб по два раза не качать с сети?

----------


## grobik

> как-то возможно его базы переносить на другой комп, чтоб по два раза не качать с сети?


Оффлайн базы.
Можно скачать пакет обновлений и вручную запускать его на компьютерах . Но каждую новую версию придётся брать целиком (сейчас уже под 60 метров)  :Sad: .

32-bit или 64-bit

----------


## MVE

> Кто-то раздуплял этот Microsoft Security Essentials? В принципе не плохой как для первой версии, но не хватает эвристики и фаервола.


Пользуюсь с июня 2009 года, ни разу не подвел. Эвристика в нем есть изначально, а во второй версии добавилась защита IE.

----------


## NRA

MVE, даже у легальных пользователей такую "каку" как Microsoft Security Essentials не видел, т.к. М$ изначально планировало две версии: обрезанная бесплатная и расширенная платная.

ИМО при желании можно найти кучу бесплатного расширеного и более эффективного ПО.

----------


## MVE

*NRA*, наверное Вы живете в параллельном мире. 
http://www.oesisok.com/news-resource...ducts_2010.png

----------


## Alexey P.

По VirusTotal Microsoft антивирус очень прилично ловит новую гадость. Для купивших новый компьютер с лицензионной виндой - вполне достойный бесплатный бонус.

----------


## MVE

Согласно последнему тесту AV-Comparatives, Microsoft Security Essentials обогнал Avira, ESET, F-Secure, Bitdefender, K7, eScan, Symantec, McAfee, AVG, Sophos, Avast, Norman, Trend Micro, PC Tools и Kingsoft и получил статус ADVANCED+. По уровню проактивного обнаружения новых вирусов сравнялся с Касперским - у обоих 59%.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

MSE действительно хороший АВ, на данный момент. На его стороне то, что его разрабатывает МС. А кому, как не им, известны все фичи этой ОС.

----------


## antanta

> MSE действительно хороший АВ, на данный момент. На его стороне то, что его разрабатывает МС. А кому, как не им, известны *все* фичи этой ОС.


   "Риторический" вопрос подразумевает однозначный ответ, конечно. Но... это вечное противное "но".

----------


## Wesley Sneijder

Здравствуйте!Ребята,почему про AVG не слова??Уже 3 года пользуюсь,НИ РАЗУ не пропускал.Эвристика отличная.за Июль 2010 года на сайта Anti-Malware он первый.Он ловит и баннеров и даже Kido ловил,когда эпидения была.Зря со счетов списали его!

----------


## senyak

Видимо он настолько не популярный, что не слова  :Sad:

----------


## Субарист

> Здравствуйте!Ребята,почему про AVG не слова??Уже 3 года пользуюсь,НИ РАЗУ не пропускал.Эвристика отличная.за Июль 2010 года на сайта Anti-Malware он первый.Он ловит и баннеров и даже Kido ловил,когда эпидения была.Зря со счетов списали его!


Тоже интересует почему AVG так обойден вниманием. ИМХО очень приличный бесплатник. Последнее время нравится больше Аваста.

----------


## стринги-убийцы

Есть смысл смести веба и поставить авасту?

----------


## MihailKrasnodar

Подскажите, что поставить на старенький компьютер с 128 Мб ОЗУ DIMM, чтобы его работа не мешала бы пользователю? Обычно я неравнодушен к Dr.Web, но на старых компах он сильно тормозит.

----------


## senyak

Авиру бесплатную. В ней минимум модулей, она должна работать. Но я не могу сказать, что будет хорошо, уж очень мало ОЗУ
http://www.freeav.com/ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ludoedushka

Смотрел тесты на скорость тестирования по требованию (см. 11 стр. http://av-comparatives.org/images/st..._aug2010.pdf): первое место - avast, второе - avira. В avast ненужные модули можно отключить или даже установить программу без них. Например если есть firewall, то сетевой экран не нужен (как я это понимаю), если пользуетесь почтой на сервисе с проверкой на вирусы, то не нужен модуль проверки почты и т.д. В принципе можно отключить все, кроме экрана файловой системы (хотя безопасность конечно снизится)

----------


## senyak

Модуль проверки сайтов нужно оставить, однозначно

----------


## SerrNikk

Посоветуйте бесплатную активную защиту.... чтобы обновлялась вовремя, с полным функционалом чтобы работала подольше... Решил все-таки ставить защиту, ибо уже стыдно постоянно напрягать хэлперов ...

----------


## senyak

Ну если Вы в Windows неплохо разбераетесь - тогда Avast 5 и Comodo фаервол 5. Если плохо, тогда только Avast

----------


## Gennadi

Насчет AVG 2010 поддеоживаю

----------


## FrezeR

что можно поставить на сервер 2003/2008 ? Прошу подсказать :Smiley: .
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Solarlynx

> что можно поставить на сервер 2003/2008 ? Прошу подсказать.
> Заранее благодарен


Я не разбираться что такое сервер 2003/2008  :Sad:  но может быть COMODO Intenet Security попробувайте. Он даже для бизнесов бесплатный. И очень надёжный. Новая версия очень хорошая.  :Smiley:

----------


## borona

странное дело: читаю отчёты о тестах антивирей и везде на первых местах каспер!
но после работы каспера авирой нахожу мешками всякую дрянь...    может я в другом мире живу?

----------


## Solarlynx

> странное дело: читаю отчёты о тестах антивирей и везде на первых местах каспер!


Ну допустим это что читать. Каспер хороший платный антивирус. Но есть бесплатные и лучше Каспера. 




> но после работы каспера авирой нахожу мешками всякую дрянь...


После любого антивиря поставте другой и он объязательно что-нибудь да найдёт. Это не объязательно ошибки предыдущего антивируса, бывает что антивирусы реагируют на уже неработающие в новых ОС старые вирусы, смотрят куки, и т.п.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Это не объязательно ошибки предыдущего антивируса, бывает что антивирусы реагируют на уже неработающие в новых ОС старые вирусы, смотрят куки, и т.п.


Или, как у одного чела было - на карантин. Типа, "чЁ за антивирус ты мне посоветовал? я поставил мокрософт антивирус, он у меня целую папку вирусов нашел..."

----------


## Imamatory

А что скажете на счет Microsoft Essentials??

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> А что скажете на счет Microsoft Essentials??


Классический бесплатный антивирус с неплохим уровнем защиты. Может доставить хлопоты владельцам нелицензионных ОС.

Смотрите тесты на http://anti-malware.ru

----------


## Р СѓРЅ

почему среди рекомендуемых платных нет BitDefender?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> почему среди рекомендуемых платных нет BitDefender?


Внимательнее. Он есть.

----------


## Applefun

Господа специалисты!

Можно вопрос по сравнению *бесплатных* версий Avast?

В основном нахожу упоминания Avast 4.8, 5 и 6.
Они все работают (при наличии обновлений описаний вирусов)?
И насколько старые версии (5 и 4.8) хуже 6-й?

У меня старый комп. Раньше стоял Avast 5 с отключенным обновлением ядра (а описания обновлялись), и, вроде, не было проблем.
Месяца три назад он вдруг показал в трее, что не работает. Я обновил до 6-го, комп стал тормозить.
Можно ли вновь установить 5-й и дальше горя не знать?

----------


## olejah

> И насколько старые версии (5 и 4. хуже 6-й?


 Ну там много функционала было докручено, та же песочница, фича для браузером с доверенными/не доверенными сайтами.

А что за конфигурация компа, что он так тормозит? Сколько памяти, проц какой?

----------


## Applefun

Intel Celeron 1,5 GHz
512MB RAM

----------

